# 10th annual Portage Lakes Polar Bear Jump



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I had posted this a few months ago, now it is almost upon us. 

Come join Minnowhead and I in our first ever Portage Lakes Polar Bear Jump on Feb. 16th ! Hoping to get a handful of OGF guys from hardwater forum in on this. Look it up online for details. You can register online also. $25 and it goes to the food bank for the needy.

Thinking about celebrating at a Portage Lakes watering hole afterwards. If your interested in joining us, post here.

Thanks, Lovin


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm in brother! Heard a rumor that there will be HOT CHICS IN BIKINIS!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Are you going to wear artic armour to see how it floats?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm 50/50 ! I've always wanted to do it though.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

ive got a cousin and his family coming up that weekend and if the ice melts off the couple farm ponds we hit were gona do this instead.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Tubuzz2, yea, minnowhead and I were going to give our Artic Armor a test drive. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

minnowhead said:


>


im in if they are there :d :d :d


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's a pic of Fish2Win at last years event!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

That's not even cool Minnowhead !!! I knew when I borrowed your Batman suit it was going to make me look a little fat. Lol


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


>


That looks like minnowhead and lovin getting off the ice at Hamlin


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Steelhead they are to old for you and to young for me. If nothing else is going on I may come watch. I got my suit not wanting to have to use it.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

HAHAHAHA! Why do I think this just might end up involving alcohol!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That's kind of like hold my beer and watch this. Girls in wet shirts, wow. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Did anyone notice Batman's chest hair looks like a bat???!


Fish2win, I can't believe minnowhead threw you under the bus!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Keep in mind, you need to register online by Feb. 12th.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Minnowhead and I are registered and ready to goooooo ! If you want to join the "ice cold" fun, you need to register tonight. Just Google Portage Lakes Polar Bear Jump 2013. We are registered under OGF "I team", and the team password is Carl Monday, or CarlMonday, not sure which. We are jumping in our Artic Armor suits, and will be getting together for some "refreshments" afterwards !  Hope to see some of our OGF guys !

Lovin


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Please stop my gut is killing me I'm laughing so hard!!!! I'm a no go I'm leaving for Michigan to catch some last ice magic. I team is very fitting for mark and ray. Good luck guys


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lewzer I can't understand why he would throw me under like that either!!! Lol I think he's just jealous I can grow chest hair


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I've been to it many times as I am a friend of Steve Pariso whose son Kelly runs it but I'm too smart to dive in. Lol I can't make it this year though as my buddy and I will be heading to Newton Falls to the Muskies Inc. awards banquet.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone want to meet Minnowhead and I, we'll be at state park by noon. Pops afterwards. ;0)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like it's going to be a good turn out tomorrow. To bad its going to be 85 degrees where Ill be. 

Great thing you guys are doing...

http://www.wkyc.com/news/article/28...gister-for-2013-Portage-Lakes-Polar-Bear-Jump


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Just decided to do it. My sister is doing it so I can't let her be the first. My girlfriend also wants to do it so I am in. There is day of registration also. 25 bucks at 12. I don't know if I will try out my sterns coat or just go for it.  either way I will have shorts on.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sweet. We will probably be the only guys jumping in AA suits, so we shouldnt be hard to find. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Wearing my orange coat and will be with a moose lol


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw you guys jump we jumped after. My sterns coat is great could not even get under the water. People were so cold and crying about it. I for sure know there were days on the ice or in the woods that I have been way colder.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Lovin Life went all out and even wore his Mickey Mouse Boots!! :bananahuge:


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We got there early. I braved it with my coat and shorts on. Still was not cold. How did the suits work?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Fishingful. Suits did great ! Actually had trouble getting my feet on the bottom because of the flotation. It was good to have even more faith now , in our Artic Armor !!!! You missed the hula hoop girl , Steelhead Fever !!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have some close up pics of that girl. With her boots. And white bikini on. Lol my coat did well too who was wearing what? Think I talked to you guys at CLR one day. Just don't remember names the first time.


I saw the guy in red doing the back stroke lol


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Minnowhead was in the camo, I was in the red. Maybe 4 backstrokes and I was FREEZING !!!!!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

lovin life said:


> Minnowhead was in the camo, I was in the red. Maybe 4 backstrokes and I was FREEZING !!!!!!!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Mehhhh it was not that bad.

I went to the tent and changed. The guys in there were wimps. Maybe next year we can get an OGF crew together and raise some money for charity and test some suits out.

I was amazed that they raise 80k or so a year. 

For a buck they can feed 4 people so for me jumping in the water for 25 bucks I fed 100 people and got to see how my float coat worked. Makes me feel more confident on the ice and good about myself for helping people. Plus an excuse to hit a bar after lol

Hopefully that's the only time that coat gets wet


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Product Review: Arctic Armor does what it's supposed to do! No doubt about it! :woot:


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Second that Minnowhead ! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

